# Bathurst Homebrew Competition 2008



## lagerman (19/4/08)

I just want let all know that the Bathurst Homebrew Competition for 2008 has been confirmed.
It will be held on Friday 12th and Saturday 13th September at the Kelso Hotel here in Bathurst.
There will be a couple on minor changes to Classes and Styles but will be pretty well the same as other years.
Entry fee will remain at $7 per entry.
There will be a Presentation Function on the Saturday night as well.
We will need plenty of judges and helpers as usual and accommodation is available at the Kelso Hotel.
I will have more details on costs, etc in the next couple of months.
Cheers
The Bigfella


----------



## lagerman (22/7/08)

This to confirm the Bathurst Homebrew Comp. is on Friday 12th and Saturday 13th September. The Presentation Night will be on the Saturday night with heaps of giveaways, a buffet meal and all beer and local wines included for $35 per head.
I am in need of judges and any other helpers that are available for the 2 days or just one day. You will be supplied with lunch on both days. There is accommodation available at the Kelso Hotel where we are holding the function.
All details are in the attachment for the competition.
We have lowered the entry fee this year from $7 down to $5 per entry.
You can contact me by email at [email protected] Phone 02 6332 1422 during business hours or Mobile 0417 084 044
I look forward to your support of our annual comp. We have been going for over 10 years with great success and that has only been gained by the support of all you homebrewers out there in Australia.
By the way we will take entries from all over Australia and even overseas if anyone is inclined to send entries.
Cheers
The Bigfella 

View attachment Bathurst_Homebrew_Comp_2008.pdf


----------



## paullunney (30/7/08)

Probably a stupid question, but... it states "entries shall consist of one bottle of 750mL capacity or greater or two bottles of a lesser capacity but not less than 325mL"... does that mean that if choosing to submit two bottles of a lesser capacity that they still have to add to give at least a 750mL total? Or, would one be able to submit say two 330mL bottles and still; meet the entry requirements? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Adamt (30/7/08)

I think it means...

"entries shall consist of one bottle of 750mL capacity or greater or two bottles of a lesser capacity but not less than 325mL"

If you have bottles bigger than 750mL, send 1.
If you have bottles between 325mL and 750mL, send 2.
If you have bottles smaller than 325mL, you don't qualify. 

Two 330mL bottles will qualify.


----------



## lagerman (30/7/08)

Guys
To save any confusion we will take any sort of bottles. It is just that with small bottles, like say 330ml we need at least 2 so there is enough beer for the 3 judges. We would prefer not to get the "Throwdowns" - 245 ml but if that is all a brewer has we will accept 2 of them.
Some people tend to send 2 longnecks but we only need 1 of those. The trouble is these days beer comes in 750ml, 700ml. 680ml, 640ml and so on.
As a general rule - 500ml or over we only need 1 bottle and under 500ml we need 2 bottles.
Don't forget to put your hand up if you can help out as well please.
The Bigfella


----------



## paullunney (30/7/08)

cheers guys for the clarification!


----------



## lagerman (28/8/08)

A reminder to those entering our Bathurst Comp. this year.

You will need to get your entries to The Country Brewer at Girraween by this Saturday or to me at the Bathurst store by the next Saturday (6th Sept).

We just need to get them all sorted out and in the coolroom to settle for a week before judging.

Also anyone who wants to come to Bathurst that have not already let me know then please do so as I am sure you would enjoy a couple of days in the fresh country air up here in Bathurst.

Also the Presentation Night on the Saturday night (13th Sept) will be worth while coming up for. For $35 a head you will get a buffet meal, local Bathurst wines, micro brewed beers as well as homebrewed beers. I have a 50 litre keg of James Squire Golden Ale and a 50 litre keg of Pale Ale from the Little Brewing Co in Port Macquarie to be consumed on the night so we need some help to empty those kegs.

Cheers

The Bigfella


----------



## lagerman (6/9/08)

I am just asking if there are any willing judges out there who would like to come up to Bathurst next Friday or Saturday or both days to help us out with our homebrew comp.
We have got nearly 300 entries and a couple of our judges can't come due to illness and as we present the tropies and prizes on the Saturday night we need to get it all judged and finished.
We can accommodate a few peolple at no cost and you will be supplied with lunch on both days of the judging.
Your only cost will be the Presentation Night if you stay at a cost of $35 which includes a buffet meal, all beers, local wines and soft drinks. 
If anyone can put there hand up then please let me know ASAP.
I am on Mobile 0417 084 044 E-Mail [email protected]
Thanks in advance for anyone who can make it.
By the way good luck to all involved in the NSW Championships for today.
Cheers
The Bigfella


----------



## lagerman (14/9/08)

Fellow Homebrewers
Well we got thru another very successful Bathurst Homebrew Comp.
We had our Presentation Night last night with 91 people attending. We went thru a 50 Litre Keg of James Squire Golden Ale and a 50 Litre Keg of Wicked Elf Pale Ale. Also a 19 litre Keg of Mudgee Brewery Wheat Beer and the same of Porter. And topped off with a couple of kegs of my homebrew and some local wines as well.
As I have said the best $35 worth of value around.
Our Grand Champion came from Bathurst this year in a Bathurst Brewers member - Mark Gillman.
We had 272 beers and we had a fantastic team of judges and all round helpers to get thru it all in the 2 days.
We will be going again next year so mark early September in your diary and a date will be confirmed in a few months.
We are also considering for next year to go with the BJCP Styles and hopefully get some more qualified judges up to Bathurst to help out.
So in all another excellent time was had by all and after I have sorted out everything I will post a wrap up of sponsors, etc.
The results are attached for anyone to have a look thru.
We will be mailing out all results and prizes and judges sheets this week so you should get it all in the mail by the end in this coming week.
Cheers
The Bigfella 

View attachment 2008_Results.pdf


----------



## lagerman (14/9/08)

Sorry guys the heading on the Results Sheet says 2006 but it is for this year 2008.
Cheers
The Bigfella


----------



## Stuster (14/9/08)

My wife got first for an APA.  :super:


----------



## reviled (14/9/08)

Stuster said:


> My wife got first for an APA.  :super:



Thats awesome! You must be so proud :lol:


----------



## Stuster (14/9/08)

reviled said:


> Thats awesome! You must be so proud :lol:



Well, she did have a bit of help with it. B)


----------



## Doc (14/9/08)

I entered four beers, and got a 1st, 3rd and HC.
Very happy with that.

Doc


----------



## Stuster (14/9/08)

That Schwarzbier just keeps on giving.


----------



## dre (14/9/08)

Whats HC?


----------



## Stuster (14/9/08)

dre said:


> Whats HC?



Highly Commended. Did you get one?


----------



## Doc (14/9/08)

Stuster said:


> That Schwarzbier just keeps on giving.



It does. 
Up until the NSW Comp I'd almost forgotten about that keg as it was in the shed.
It is now in the kitchen kegorator and I'm savouring it. Had a pint with Rukh on Friday night and it was awesome from the keg (even after 3 American Red's).

Doc


----------



## glennheinzel (14/9/08)

Doc said:


> It does.
> Up until the NSW Comp I'd almost forgotten about that keg as it was in the shed.
> It is now in the kitchen kegorator and I'm savouring it. Had a pint with Rukh on Friday night and it was awesome from the keg (even after 3 American Red's).
> 
> Doc



Are you home now? I need some more prize winning beer  (thanks again for sharing)

Rukh

PS. Congrat's to the winners/place getters/HC's.


----------



## Doc (14/9/08)

Rukh said:


> Are you home now? I need some more prize winning beer  (thanks again for sharing)



Sure. Just tucking into the beers you dropped over on Friday night.
See you in 5.

Doc


----------



## dre (16/9/08)

Congrats to place getters!

Will full results be available? Would be nice know how me brews that didn't place faired.

Cheers


----------



## lagerman (16/9/08)

We have never published the full results on the Internet as some years ago someone got quite offended about us publishing all the placings. They had a couple of infected beers that scored buggar all.
If you like to send me an E-Mail to [email protected] I will send you the full results. Just remember it will be a fairly big file. I would prefer to just mail you your categories that you entered if you want your full results.
I am not starting a whole forum debate on publishing full results as with 272 entries it will not happen.
Cheers
The Bigfella


----------

